# Tough 1 blankets



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I bought one earlier this year & have been happy with it. True to size, fits well, durable. I have it on an older QH mare that is on 24/7 turn out by herself. I have not blanketed in YEARS and wanted something decent quality and reasonably priced....so far it fits the bill.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you blanket your horse you will make it colder as the horse can't fluff it's coat to stay warm. Just because you feel cold doesn't mean the horse does. Horses handle cold better than heat. Mine are outside and it was -42 the other night. Their coats were fluffed right out and neither was shivering.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> If you blanket your horse you will make it colder as the horse can't fluff it's coat to stay warm. Just because you feel cold doesn't mean the horse does. Horses handle cold better than heat. Mine are outside and it was -42 the other night. Their coats were fluffed right out and neither was shivering.


So you're saying a blanketed horse is cold because it can't fluff? No that doesn't work. I know some people are really anti blanket but there is not a universal answer. Some horses need or prefer blankets. My horse would absolutely be shivering and probably dead at -42, and he's not clipped. He also doesn't grow much of a coat. 

Tough 1 blankets run true to size in my experience. I have their giraffe print rain sheet and its going strong for two years now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Good brand and true to size.


----------



## armyrdr (Sep 23, 2013)

I have 3 Tough 1 blankets. I think they run just a little big but still fit. 
Mine have ripped tho, not sure how as they don't have barbed wire, I think it must be the other horses. My gelding ripped his from the wither fleece piece to the tail cover. Easy to sew back together but I have no clue how he did it. 
I read an article from the horse.com that said horses will do fine against cold unless it is windy or they're wet. If they have a place to get out of the wind great but if it's windy and they're soaked, they're probably going to enjoy a blanket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I have four horses with good winter coats, no shelter, extra hay, and they're fine. My old mare is hard to keep weight on in the winter and she shivers as soon as it dips into the thirties. She has a blanket and I GUARANTEE that she is more comfortable this winter than she has been in the past without it.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

The first Tough1 one blanket I bought is now on it's third season and I am happy with it, though it's not getting much use this year, my horse just doesn't need blanketing. It got a rip in the front near the end of last winter, but nothing major. 

I bought a second blanket from them, exactly the same blanket except just a sheet, no fill to keep her clean and dry so that I can ride her whenever I want (I don't like saddling a wet horse) and the first time it rained the blanket leaked right through in multiple places. I was disappointed but plan to try Scotch Guarding it to see if it will be more waterproof, since it is useless to me unless it is waterproof (as advertised).


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

In my experience they rip easily. A friend at the barn got one a month ago. her horse wore it for a week and shredded it. This horse was in my herself with wood fence and hot wire. so nothing really to catch on and no other horses picking at it.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

They are pretty cheap blankets. not my favorite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Saddlebag--I was under the impression that, assuming the horse is not sweaty from a workout or the blanket itself, a horse can "fluff up" (teehee, I love that term xD) underneath a blanket, and therefore get the benefits of extra warms. <3


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a 600D high neck tough1 for my mare and it fits well(maybe a bit big but I went up a size so to be expected) She's worn it off and on for the last few months and no problems with it so far 

Also, my mare would FREEZE with no blanket, she's a TB who grows very little in the way of a winter coat, My old gelding also gets blanketed, while he grows a monster thick coat, he's really old(42) and needs keeping warm and maintaining weight, my moms fat appy on the other hand only gets blanketed when there is a -wind chill(because she feels bad) but he's always fine lol


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

I won't say there "cwap" as "Daffy Duck" would say, but from my experiences there "middle of the road at best". 
Heres other folks opions on-em.

Horsewear


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I have two 1200 denier ones. Caseys has held up well for the past two winters and shes good with her blankets. Candys blanket lasted one winter (4 months, two days a week usage at night only) and then a surcingle was ripped off and a front snap had broken. Halfway through the winter the blanket got a one inch rip along the seam along her belly. Candy is pretty good with her blankets as well.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

My mare destroyed 2 of them in a matter of months. They've managed to survive after heafty patchwork, but after this season (they ripped horribly again this year) they may or may not make another year. They're both a lower denier so I can't vouch for the one you're looking at. They seemed to fit both my mares well - only one of them got shoulder rubs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I just got one for my boy, the green zebra pattern. It is ADORABLE and so far he has gotten one tiny tear from getting bit on the bum by another horse, but it hasn't gotten any larger. I believe mine is the 600 not 1200, and it has 200g of fill I believe.

A better but still cute sheet/blanket, though it's a little more expensive, is the Saxon 1200D that comes in blackberry plaid. It's not pink, but the purple/blue plaid is quite fashionable and even more importantly, VERY durable/waterproof. I LOVE this sheet but I couldn't resist trying the green zebra print! :lol: 

My BO, however, bought some other Tough 1 blankets that were almost immediately torn to shreds by her horses. They were a different style, though, not sure what denier.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

It's all about the denier of the fabric. I won't go below 1200, but that's because my horse is in with other horses and they sometimes tear each other's blankets. Acey is actually really careful and a good blanket lasts years with proper maintenance. She has a Tough-1 turquoise zebra sheet that has been good so far...but I LOVE her Stormshield winter turnout from SS tack. It is extremely durable, well made and wasn't that much more expensive than her old Weatherbetta.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainbow118 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have 2 of them. I have the snuggit model and then just the regular kind. Love the snuggit as I can adjust the neck opening to fit the horse better and it has clips on the front buckles which make it super easy to take on and off. They have both help up and have stayed waterproof. The snuggit I had for going on 1yr now and no tears or rips. The other one I just got. My old mare is turned out with 2 other horses and it the low one in the herd and it has survived lots of bites. Just make sure you order the higher denier as they don't rip as easy.


----------



## Barrelracer88 (Dec 28, 2013)

I love mine! I have the black zebra 1200 denier tough 1 turnout and love it !


----------



## BarrelRacer724 (Dec 12, 2010)

I only a Polar 2100 denier heavyweight from Tough-1 and I have to say I'm pretty pleased with it. It really is a "you get what you pay for" brand, though. My boy's Tough-1 is in great shape and it is on it's third winter, even with some rough play.


----------

